# New tools



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

new k400 and a super vee. Tooling up to go out on my own. I'll be looking for a van and a threading machine and I'll be ready to hang out a shingle! I got approved to take my contractors license test today so i could be completely self employed by the end of the year!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I hate that box for the Vee! Holds too much wet stuff. Just MHO...


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I hate that box for the Vee! Holds too much wet stuff. Just MHO...


Yeah but the steel ones trash the cord. Honestly mine rides in a 5 gallon bucket at work. I use the box for cable and accessories


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Good luck, it is quite an adventure. Best thing I have ever done.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnegans'_way said:


> Yeah but the steel ones trash the cord. Honestly mine rides in a 5 gallon bucket at work. I use the box for cable and accessories


The bucket is what I use too.:thumbsup:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

There's going to be days when you curse not having the chuck. Hitting a solid rust blockage like I did 4' long. 
I'll tell you what though-I bought the handy stand and I use it exclusively. I don't even use the auto feed. If I had to do it again-i'd buy the chuck and handystand.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> There's going to be days when you curse not having the chuck. Hitting a solid rust blockage like I did 4' long.
> I'll tell you what though-I bought the handy stand and I use it exclusively. I don't even use the auto feed. If I had to do it again-i'd buy the chuck and handystand.


I've wondered about the auto feed model... my guess is I wouldn't like it.... but that's a guess. Sometimes hand feeding a cable is not only quicker, but gives you a better feel for the line. One cheap azz guy I worked for refused to order new bearings for my 750... had to run the stupid machine for three months doing 3-5 mains a day on average plus "turnover" prevents 10-12 mains a day. I'd have to say not only was it a workout for the body, but the mind as well. 

Never used the chuck, but yeah a 4' rust blockage I'd switch to the 100.... or replace the line if possible.


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

Im not big on auto feed machines. Its hard to tell whats going on. I like knowing the difference between hitting a blockage or a change in direction etc.


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

Id like to get a k60 but right now i need to get a van or truck.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnegans'_way said:


> Id like to get a k60 but right now i need to get a van or truck.


Without a machine to handle a main line you might as well be without a truck.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Without a machine to handle a main line you might as well be without a truck.


But, but.....but...The k-400 is rated for 4":laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> But, but.....but...The k-400 is rated for 4":laughing:


I may run .55mag for the most part, but forgive my terminology, the k-400 is like throwing a hotdog down a hallway when it comes to mains. Just MHO....


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Without a machine to handle a main line you might as well be without a truck.


Everything costs money and there's alot more to plumbing than just snaking drains. Doesn't matter what kind of drain machine i have if i pull up in a beat to **** ford ranger.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnegans'_way said:


> Everything costs money and there's alot more to plumbing than just snaking drains. Doesn't matter what kind of drain machine i have if i pull up in a beat to **** ford ranger.


If you're going to be serious about drain cleaning, be serious. If you have a nice truck and show up for a drain job with a French tickler what does that say?

Yes there is more to plumbing than just snaking drains. That's why plumbers are plumbers and drain cleaners are drain cleaners. Sometimes people can be both. But would any self respecting plumber show up with a $8 torch from Wallyworld? Would any self respecting drain cleaner show up to cable a main with a machine designed to punch holes in a 3" at best and at worst get into a whole world of trouble? 

Baby steps. Watch Craigslist. I see almost new machines go for less than half price every few months. I don't care if it's a sectional, drum, Spartan, Ridgid, Eel.... just a proper tool for the job. Keep yourself safe, keep your customer's property safe.


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> If you're going to be serious about drain cleaning, be serious. If you have a nice truck and show up for a drain job with a French tickler what does that say?
> 
> Yes there is more to plumbing than just snaking drains. That's why plumbers are plumbers and drain cleaners are drain cleaners. Sometimes people can be both. But would any self respecting plumber show up with a $8 torch from Wallyworld? Would any self respecting drain cleaner show up to cable a main with a machine designed to punch holes in a 3" at best and at worst get into a whole world of trouble?
> 
> Baby steps. Watch Craigslist. I see almost new machines go for less than half price every few months. I don't care if it's a sectional, drum, Spartan, Ridgid, Eel.... just a proper tool for the job. Keep yourself safe, keep your customer's property safe.


A good plumber knows how to snake drains and how to pick the right rools for the job. I dont know your situation but i have a wife and four kids to take care of so im not dropping $$ on drain equipment and letting it sit in my garage with no way to move it around. That would be stupid and a waste of money. Ive been in the trade for 15 years i know what tools I'll need right away and what i can wait on. Just for the record i never said anything about what kind of truck i was looking to get u assumed i was looking at something expensive. All i did was put up a picture of some tools and said next step was a van.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnegans'_way said:


> A good plumber knows how to snake drains and how to pick the right rools for the job. I dont know your situation but i have a wife and four kids to take care of so im not dropping $$ on drain equipment and letting it sit in my garage with no way to move it around. That would be stupid and a waste of money. Ive been in the trade for 15 years i know what tools I'll need right away and what i can wait on. Just for the record i never said anything about what kind of truck i was looking to get u assumed i was looking at something expensive. All i did was put up a picture of some tools and said next step was a van.


Most good plumbers I know can snake a drain. Most good plumbers I know who know how to snake a drain do a good job until they run into a difficult one. When that happens they call a drain cleaner or sell the customer something they don't necessarily need or want. 

Sounds like we're about even in years, though my wife said one and done. Honestly I would've liked a second, but that's another story.

I will say you're off to a good start with drain equipment. The Vee, which is what I use, works great for a drill. The k-400 is a decent machine for secondary lines.

A K-750 used can be found for $800. A good van can be found for $5k, a great deal on a box can be found for the same. I bought a k-1500 with 9 sections for $100. I paid less than 200 rounds of 7.62X39 wolf, and a 24' extension ladder for a 300 and a 100. 

Find the deals. They do exist. But for the love of Pete, don't sell a job using sub-par equipment. You'll only get yourself in trouble one way or another.

I don't have a camera nor a jetter. I sub those jobs out. At the end of the day I don't make as much money on those jobs, but my customers are taken care of.... correctly.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I got a camera so I could quit giving away the
sewer repair jobs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Naw, you're good.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

How many ak's do you have? 
My dad at one time had a
Hungarian 
Bulgarian 
Egyptian
Romanian 
Chinese paratrooper 
And Russian.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

At the moment, none. At two different times I owned a cheap WASR, last one I never even shot. Alway wanted a real one though.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Seem like I'm the only guy who still uses the old metal coil snakes with the ball on the end.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a 100' hand rod-pasco still sells the end for it


----------

